# Problem oder Fehler ISPConfig



## rs2009 (31. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Users

Habe ein Problem mit ispconfig. Wollte nur httpd.config schauen ob überall auf http gestellt ist weil verschiedene zeichen und seiten in ispconfig nicht angezeigt wurden. Danach machte ich einen neustart. Dann kam das wenn ich mich auf die ispconfig-admin seite klicke:


> Copyright (c) 2005, projektfarm Gmbh, Till Brehm, Falko Timme All rights reserved. Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are met: * Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer. * Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided with the distribution. * Neither the name of ISPConfig nor the names of its contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived from this software without specific prior written permission. THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE COPYRIGHT HOLDERS AND CONTRIBUTORS "AS IS" AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE. */ // Register Globals emulieren, falls notwendig if(get_cfg_var('register_globals') != 'On') { foreach($HTTP_GET_VARS as $getkey => $getval) { $$getkey = $getval; } unset($getkey); unset($getval); foreach($HTTP_POST_VARS as $postkey => $postval) { $$postkey = $postval; } unset($postkey); unset($postval); foreach($HTTP_COOKIE_VARS as $cookiekey => $cookieval) { $$cookiekey = $cookieval; } unset($cookiekey); unset($cookieval); } $go_info = array(); $s = $HTTP_GET_VARS["s"]; if(isset($HTTP_POST_VARS["s"])) $s = $HTTP_POST_VARS["s"]; $s = addslashes($s); $session = "s=$s"; $set_header = 1; @session_start(); /********************************************** * System Settings **********************************************/ $go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"] = "/"; $go_info["server"]["server_root"] = "/home/admispconfig/ispconfig"; define("DIR_TRENNER","/"); define("SERVER_ROOT","/home/admispconfig/ispconfig"); define("INCLUDE_ROOT",SERVER_ROOT.DIR_TRENNER."lib "); define("CLASSES_ROOT",INCLUDE_ROOT.DIR_TRENNER."cl asses"); define("DB_TYPE","mysql"); if(isset($_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'])){ $go_info["server"]["server_url"] = 'https://'.$_SERVER['HTTP_HOST']; } else { $go_info["server"]["server_url"] = "http://...com:81"; } $go_info["server"]["include_root"] = $go_info["server"]["server_root"] . $go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"] ."lib"; $go_info["server"]["classes_root"] = $go_info["server"]["include_root"] . $go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"] ."classes"; $go_info["server"]["temp_dir"] = $go_info["server"]["server_root"] . $go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"] ."temp"; $go_info["server"]["files_dir"] = $go_info["server"]["server_root"] . $go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"] ."files"; $go_info["server"]["backup_dir"] = $go_info["server"]["server_root"] . $go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"] ."backup"; $go_info["server"]["version"] = "2.2.25"; $go_info["server"]["os"] = "linux"; $go_info["server"]["ort"] = "local"; $go_info["server"]["banner"] = "0"; $go_info["server"]["db_host"] = "skcomputers"; $go_info["server"]["db_name"] = "ispconfigdb"; $go_info["server"]["db_user"] = "root"; $go_info["server"]["db_password"] = "****"; $go_info["server"]["db_type"] = "mysql"; $go_info["server"]["mail_server"] = ""; $go_info["server"]["mail_user"] = ""; $go_info["server"]["mail_password"] = ""; $go_info["server"]["smtp_server"] = "localhost"; $go_info["server"]["mode"] = ""; $go_info["server"]["lang"] = "de"; $go_info["server"]["postfix_config"] = 1; // 1 = SENDMAIL-STYLE, 2 = POSTFIX-STYLE $go_info["server"]["smtp_restart"] = 1; // 1 = stop/start, 2 = restart $go_info["server"]["network_config"] = 0; // 0 = none, 1 = automatic $go_info["server"]["sudo_du_enabled"] = 0; // enable sudo for gathering website file usage $go_info["server"]["apache2_php"] = 'both'; // 'filter' = set PHP filters, 'addtype' = Set PHP addtype or 'both' = Set Filter + Addtype, suphp = SuPHP wrapper enabled, 'addhandler' = Set PHP AddHandler (nescessary for SuSE 10.2) $go_info["server"]["password_hash"] = 'crypt'; // 'crypt' = crypt; 'md5' = crypt-md5 $go_info["server"]["do_automated_backups"] = 0; // 0 = no, 1 = yes; PLEASE NOTE: automated backups might fill up your HDD fast! $go_info["server"]["ssh_chroot"] = 0; $go_info["server"]["httpd_check"] = 1; $go_info["server"]["salutatory_email_charset"] = 'iso-8859-1'; // possible values are iso-8859-1, iso-8859-2, ..., us-ascii, koi8-r (Russian), ...; if no charset is specified, unknown-8bit is assumed. $go_info["server"]["webdav"] = 0; $go_info["server"]["force_user_quota"] = 0; $go_info["server"]["redirect_after_logout"] = ''; // URL to redirect to after logout from ISPConfig; leave empty for default location $go_info["server"]["redirect_mailuser_after_logout"] = ''; // URL to redirect to after logout from ISPConfig mailuser interface; leave empty for default location /********************************************** * Tools Settings **********************************************/ $go_info["tools"]["zip"] = $go_info["server"]["server_root"] . $go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"] ."tools".$go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"]."zip".$go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"]."zip"; // nicht gzip !! $go_info["tools"]["unzip"] = $go_info["server"]["server_root"] . $go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"] ."tools".$go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"]."unzip".$go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"]."unzip"; $go_info["tools"]["imagemagick"]["mogrify"] = "mogrify.exe"; /********************************************** * Themes Settings **********************************************/ // Themes Section $go_info["theme"]["sitename"] = "ISPConfig"; $go_info["theme"]["page"]["box_color"] = "E4E4E4"; // z.B. E4E4E4 , angaben ohne # $go_info["theme"]["page"]["nav_color"] = "E0E0E0"; // z.B. 025CCA , angaben ohne # // Die Logo-Datei muss im Verzeichnis /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/design/default liegen! $go_info["theme"]["page"]["logo"] = ""; // z.B. meinlogo.gif $go_info["theme"]["charset"] = "iso-8859-1"; /********************************************** * Logging **********************************************/ $go_info["server"]["log_level"] = 0; // 0 = Debug, 1 = Info, 2 = Warning, 3 = Failure $go_info["server"]["log_file"] = $go_info["server"]["server_root"] . $go_info["server"]["dir_trenner"] ."ispconfig.log"; // Logdatei if(is_file("/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/adminmail.txt")){ $go_info["server"]["log_mail"] = trim(shell_exec("cat /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/adminmail.txt")); // Log Emailadresse } else { $go_info["server"]["log_mail"] = "root@localhost"; } $go_info["server"]["log_device"] = "FILE"; // FILE, SYSTEM, MAIL /********************************************** * Demo Mode Settings **********************************************/ $go_info["demo"]["web_path"] = ""; /********************************************** * Localisation Settings **********************************************/ $go_info["localisation"]["dec_point"] = ","; $go_info["localisation"]["thousands_sep"] = "."; $go_info["localisation"]["currency"] = "EUR"; define("CONFIG_LOADED",1); ?>
> *Warning*: require_once(login/lib/lang/.lng) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream:  No such file or directory in */home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/login.php*  on line *31*
> 
> *Fatal error*: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required  'login/lib/lang/.lng' (include_path='.:') in  */home/admispconfig/ispconfig/web/login.php* on line *31*


Danach habe ich alles nochmal zurück gesetzt. Aber der Fehler besteht immernoch.
Habe ca 10 Webseiten über den Server am laufen, die ich alle wider zum laufen bringen muss. Aber weiss jetzt nicht mehr weiter.

Kann mir vieleicht jemand behilflich sein?

Danke mal im voraus...


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2008)

Das lässt sich so schwer sagen, da scheint irgend was im Quelltext geändert worden zu sein. lade ISPConfig 2.2.27 neu runter und rufe setup auf, damit Dein System aktualisiert wird.


----------



## rs2009 (1. Nov. 2008)

Guten Morgen

Habe jetzt mal ein setup durchgeführt. Aber es will einfach nicht gehn. Im Setup, kommt dieser Fehler:


> Warning: mysql_connect(): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /tmp/install_ispconfig/install.php on line 706
> Could not connect to db
> Neustart einiger Dienste...
> httpd not running, trying to start
> ...


Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2008)

Ok, das Problem scheint zu sein, dass die config.inc.php Datei Deines Systems nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Also ruf erstmal mal auf:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

Hast Du ein Backup Deines Servers dass eine intakte Version der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php enthält?


----------



## rs2009 (1. Nov. 2008)

Jetzt kommt nix mehr wenn ich auf die admin seite zugreifen will...
Habe jetzt  eine httpd.conf angelegt, aber es kommt das wenn ich ein restart des isp-dienst mache:


> Starting ISPConfig system...
> /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl startssl: httpd started
> Could not open input file: /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/firewall.php
> ISPConfig system is now up and running!


Und ich habe wider die gleiche seite vor mir wie am anfang.


----------



## rs2009 (1. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Ok, das Problem scheint zu sein, dass die config.inc.php Datei Deines Systems nicht mehr in Ordnung ist. Also ruf erstmal mal auf:
> 
> mkdir /root/ispconfig
> 
> Hast Du ein Backup Deines Servers dass eine intakte Version der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php enthält?


wenn ich mkdir /root/ispconfig eingebe kommt: mkdir: cannot create directory `/root/ispconfig': File exists

Habe leider nur backups von ispconfig... also kein config.inc.php... Aber dort hab ich ja nix geändert, und die angaber in config.inc.php stimmen. db-user, Passwort u.s.w...


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2008)

Das ist ja auch alles ganz normal. Lies bitte mal meinen Post da oben und beantworte Ihn. Wenn Du jetzt irgendwelche anderen Sachen am Setup machst oder Dateien anlegts, kann Deine ganze Konfiguration verloren gehen, also bitte keine experimente wenn Du den Server noch brauchst.


----------



## rs2009 (1. Nov. 2008)

hast du vieleicht zeit um über ssh die sache anzuschauen und vieleicht auch zu lösen?
Ich würde die per pm meine daten senden
Wäre doch einfacher.


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2008)

> Aber dort hab ich ja nix geändert, und die angaber in config.inc.php stimmen. db-user, Passwort u.s.w...


Laut Fehlermeldung oben wohl nicht. "Warning: mysql_connect(): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) in /tmp/install_ispconfig/install.php on line 706"

Dass heißt dass die Konfiguration Deines Systems nicht mehr lesbar war.

Mache jetzt bitte eine Sicherheitskopie der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php, dann nimmst Du die Datei config.inc.php.tmp und kopierst sie nach /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php, öffnest sie mit einem Editor und gesht jede Zeile durch und korrigierst ggf. die Werte. Werte die so aussehen {POSTFIX_CONFIG} musst Du durch reale Werte ersetzen, die möglichen Werte findest Du in Deiner alten Config Datei bzw. am Ende der Zeile.


----------



## rs2009 (1. Nov. 2008)

ist das normal? 


> if(isset($_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'])){
> $go_info["server"]["server_url"] = 'https://'.$_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'];
> } else {
> $go_info["server"]["server_url"] = "http://....skcomputers....com:81";
> }


----------



## Till (3. Nov. 2008)

Ja, das ist normal.


----------

